# Is the "golf swing" the same for every club?



## slugger (Sep 21, 2011)

Relating to rob_golf1's "hitting the driver" post, i recall once being told by a very good pro that the golf swing is the same for every club, all you are really doing is adjusting ball position and distance that you stand from the ball.

I've also been struggling a little with my driver, so much so that I leave it in the car, but the rest of my clubs have been going ok - more than most of the time. 

Is the swing really the same, or is it different to such an extent that you really need two swings to become good at hitting all of your clubs (or three including the putter).


----------



## TonyN (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'm going to say NO, its not.

Starting from your driver working towards your wedges, you swing gets steeper with each club.

'Swing the same for every club' Bo*****S. Try setting up and swinging your PW how you would your driver.

The driver sweeps the ball away whilst a wedge is a steep angle of attack, hitting down into the ball and trapping it between the turf to get it to fly out of the loft. 

The principles may be the same, the swing thoughts maybe the same, but, its not the same for every club.


----------



## G_Mulligan (Sep 21, 2011)

I could be wrong but I think Seve said he swung the same for every club. I personally think there are certain differences with each group; woods, wedges etc. Like Tony says the driver is a much flatter, sweeping swing and the wedges don't really want much coil or power as it is about finesse and control.

Think about it this way, how often do you hear somebody say 'my wedges were great today but I could not hit my irons' or I could hit my tee shots great but could not get a wood off the deck'? 

I guess there are many basic principles the same but enough subtle differences to have an effect. Maybe the truly natural players don't realise this as it all comes so easy to them.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, they are shorter so with same swing you will naturally be steeper

You dont make a specific change


----------



## Hooper (Sep 21, 2011)

When I tried out a new pro one of the goals I told him I wanted to achieve was to have a swing that fits all. I had two very different feelings when swinging my woods and irons. His instruction has done wonders for my game and except for setup differences I swing with the same thoughts/feeling.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes it should be the same IMO. Length of swing varies and so does ball position but not the swing.


----------



## DaveM (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm in the yes camp to. Its just the shaft length(uuuh misses) that alters the angle of the swing.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Generally I am in the yes camp here. The changes are in the set up (ball position, spine tilt etc).
Re wedges (a bit Pelz like) on top of the set up changes such as weakening the grip, I walso want to reduce shoulder turn/coil.
So there would be some things that I would change in my swing in some instances.
Things like swing plane just happen due to shaft length/lie etc.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 22, 2011)

The difference is 'swing plane', as the club changes length then the swing plane becomes shallower or steeper.  You dont need to swing any differently you just need to respect the clubs design.

It is true that you also need to alter the ball position as the club changes length, the reason you play the ball forward with longer clubs is that the design is such that you need less forward shaft lean at impact as the club gets longer, to accomodate this the ball needs to be placed more forward in your stance. This does not mean you need to move the ball forward, I like it to always be just inside my front heel but you need to take the trail foot further back as the club gets longer.  Steep swingplanes with wedges will hit down steeper into the ball, shallow swing planes with woods will sweep the ball, keep the swing the same but alter where you place your feet and sternum.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 22, 2011)

The only thing that is the same is the tempo, you shouldn't be trying to hit/swing any particular club harder or faster than the others.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 22, 2011)

The only thing that is the same is the tempo, you shouldn't be trying to hit/swing any particular club harder or faster than the others.
		
Click to expand...


Good point


----------

